# 2020 Mule Pro FXT windshield and factory roof



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

Selling a KQR polycarbonate windshield and factory roof. No scratches and 13 moths old I believe. Upgrading to aluminum roof and glass windshield. Located in Pasadena most of the time. Livingston the next few weeks.
MULE PRO-FXT™ Ranch Edition KQR™ Full Windshield, Plastic | Kawasaki Motors Corp., U.S.A.

$500 for both

Dallas 832-755-55 one three

I'd prefer a call or text instead of messages on here. I can send pics this weekend


----------

